# Confirmation help



## Kierstan (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi everyone. Im having a bit of trouble figuring out how to judge confirmation on donkeys. I was looking online at some donkeys that win at shows, and i was trying to compare them to mine. Im not quite sure what to look for. Some things I see that i think i shouldnt like are: large heads, or heads not in well proportion to their bodies, ears being too large for their heads, necks that are kinda fat, and fat throatlatches. Am i looking at the right things?

How do you think my donkey would do at a show? Ive only taken her to two shows. The first show i was against like 4 big horses and a couple minis in showmanship, and i recieved second place. Then at my county fair, I recieved grand champion in 1 & 2 year old halter against two miniature horses. Im thinking that if im placing high against horses, then i should do decent against other donkers, right? Here are some pictures, please be very honest. If you see a fault, dont worry about hurting my feelings. Ignore my messing hair and funny faces (sun was in my eyes)


























Thank you.


----------



## minimule (Aug 18, 2009)

Your donkey looks pretty good. You want a straight back, straight legs, proportional head to body, neck ties in well to shoulder, some like longer ears.

Kilroy has been Grand Champion donk against all sizes of donkeys in all but 2 shows we've been to. He is an intact jack. We showed from 2001 to 2007. We "retired" because I wasn't holding up my end of the bargain with him and he reminded me (long story



).

Here is Kilroy the last big show we went to. No bath, just him body clipped. Not his show halter so it isn't fitting on him right.


----------



## krissy3 (Aug 18, 2009)

Now thats a beautiful Donkey!!!!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm certainly not expert enough to be an official judge, but I believe that is one gorgeous donkey, Kierstan! Congrats on all your winnings too. Go, Longears!


----------



## Kierstan (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies. Im not sure if anyone noticed, but i left Donkas little mohawk on her, its like a mane. Other donkeys i see have that shaved off, should i shave it off too? I thought it was too cute so i left it on. When i was shaving, i didnt plan on placing well against horses, so i wasnt being picky.

So people are saying she looks alright, so do i have a chance placing at a Donkey show?


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 18, 2009)

It looks like your girl might be a teensy bit hip high, but that may just be a phase she's going through. I'm certainly no expert, but that's the only thing I can see to fuss about, and it's a very small "fuss." She is one lovely donkey!

As to whether to shave her mane or not, I understand that to be more a matter of personal preference. Some people shave the mane just for neatness' sake. If a mane tends to be really thin and scraggly, it's easier to just take the whole thing off, than to try to even it up. A short, thick neck can be made to look longer and thinner by shaving the mane. Donka's mane looks to be reasonably thick and even (for a donkey!) and she has a nice neck, so it's entirely up to you. I'm with you - I think donkey manes are cute - but I have no idea whether a judge would agree.


----------



## minimule (Aug 19, 2009)

As for manes, I've done both. If I leave it I cut it evenly all the way down from top to bottom, usually about 1" long.


----------



## SaddleTrail (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice looking donks!!

I know my new boy wont ever look that good in reality, but in my heart he is the handsomest donk alive!!!

Go Jasper!!


----------

